# best trained dog ever??



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

this is cool my daughter showed it to me

http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/441 ... _ever.html

She could teach a dog to handle

Imagine your retriever running out to do a retrieve running backwards :lol:

I thought that move was the best


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow! That must have taken some time...

Thanks for sharing...

Mike


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Crazy!!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had to watch it twice that's truely amazing!!! :beer:


----------

